# Rattlesnake Creek 7-26-18



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

Today I fished Rattlesnake creek in Fayette county. I have had lots of luck as of late in this creek.

Last week went downstream and had a great day , so today I went upstream . 

The creek didn’t let me down, caught a total of 6-7, and Lost probably just as many in 4 hours of fishing . 

I caught all my fish on my favorite lure green pumpkinseed tube with red flakes . Big fish today was a 14 inch smallie and a 13 inch spotted bass( I think it’s a spotted ). Lost a huge largemouth right at my Yak he was over 16 inches as I reached to grab him my line snapped . 



Going back out tomorrow a lot farther downstream .

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

7-28-18

Fish the south end of rattlesnake tonight near New Martinsburg .

Actually has to carry the yak through quite a few lowspots tonight before I got to some good spots . The creek was all rock bottom and there were several small waterfalls . 

It ended up being a good day though, I caught a 14 inch smallmouth and a few other smallies . I also caught a nice size rock bass and decent bluegill . All fish were caught on green pumpkinseed tube . 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

You were in my neighborhood. Glad to see some fish caught!


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

jerkaperch said:


> You were in my neighborhood. Glad to see some fish caught!


Thanks took a while to find them , but when we did it was good fishing . 


Heading up a little higher in the creek I think tomorrow . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

You ever throw small shallow running cranks? That area with all that rock looks prime for a Wee Craw or Bitsy Minnow.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> You ever throw small shallow running cranks? That area with all that rock looks prime for a Wee Craw or Bitsy Minnow.


No I haven't my biggest problem is I catch mostly all my fish on tubes, so I never want to switch it up. In the fall though I will switch to a red rebel craw and I have done really well with it.

I may try that though Thanks!


----------



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

I fished on Sunday in the yak from 2 till 7:30 off of route 22 took a buddy and it ended up being a great day . We caught a lot of fish despite the creek being down about 1ft and very low in some spots .

The section we fished was full of thick grass most of the bass were sitting in it . My buddy used a booyah frog. He had 7 pretty nice bass hammer it and lost all of them . Most of them would dive back deep in the grass as he was reeling them in . He managed to pull in 2-3 14-15 inch largemouths . 

I caught 2 fish Ohio rock bass , and a 15 inch smallie that broke my line , but I managed to bring him in by wrapping the line around my hand lots of fun ! 
This by far has been my favorite creek to fish this summer 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm very familiar with that stretch of water. Nice catch.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

faycofishin said:


> No I haven't my biggest problem is I catch mostly all my fish on tubes, so I never want to switch it up. In the fall though I will switch to a red rebel craw and I have done really well with it.





jerkaperch said:


> I'm very familiar with that stretch of water. Nice catch.


Thanks , I am going to start fishing the creek a little closer to Greenfield to see how that is. I have one last section of it I have to check out from a bridge all the way down to 62 on my yak. Awesome creek suprised how many large fish it holds!


----------



## Frankb63 (Sep 1, 2018)

Reid man said:


> Today I fished Rattlesnake creek in Fayette county. I have had lots of luck as of late in this creek.
> 
> Last week went downstream and had a great day , so today I went upstream .
> 
> ...


Nice fish you know anywhere to catch nice bluegill ty


----------

